
EFF Creates Tool to Detect Stingray Cell Phone Snooping - TurkishPoptart
https://techcrunch.com/2020/08/05/crocodile-hunter-4g-stingray-cell/
======
fsflover
See also how Librem 5 phone helps fight stingrays: [https://puri.sm/posts/how-
librem-5-solves-nsas-warning-about...](https://puri.sm/posts/how-
librem-5-solves-nsas-warning-about-cellphone-location-data/)

